# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Myfox Security Camera, Myfox, L'Occitane Labege, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Myfox

----------


## Airicist

MyFox Security stays on the lookout 

Published on Jan 14, 2015




> With sensors, a camera and a backup battery, MyFox comes prepared to keep watch.

----------


## Airicist

Installing Myfox Security Camera

Published on Jun 29, 2015




> This video will show you how to install the Myfox Security Camera.

----------

